# A new wife for Bandit



## spike's mom (Aug 21, 2008)

High every one Could someone please tell me how old a female Cocateil sould be before it permited to be bred Thankyou in advance. I have decided to get a mate for Bandit. He is a beautiful Pearl pied cinnimon male. and I'm getting a Wf pearl female for him. She is absolutly gorgous she also has a hefty price tag but I think she's worth it. She is just weaned and very very sweet. I'll post some pics for you at the bottom of this post that the breeder just sent me. I'm going to be picking her up on the Oct. 20th Becauase I won't have enough money for her until then both of her parents are prize winning show birds thats why she is so pricey The pictures aren't very good but you get the Idea of what she looks like.









.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow, she sure is pretty!  You can breed tiels from when they're about 18 months old.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

She's pretty, so many pearls!


----------



## aidan724 (Mar 8, 2008)

She is absolutely gorgeous! She should be at least 18 months old before she breeds. Good luck and congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh, she's a beauty!! Congratulations!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Gorgeous Girl! Good mix to with the male you are pairing her with. All your baby girls will be Cinnamon Pearls and all your males will be gray pearls split to Cinnamon. They will all be split for pied. Good investment I would say.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

*drools*....... what a lovely lady.. they sure are a great match...


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I bet she is gorgeous  All I can see are red x's


----------



## spike's mom (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh thats tobad don't you just hate those red x I do she is very pretty she has the most beautiful tail featers there so long and so many of them. I can't wait to get her home I put a deposit down on her so she is definatly my bird it just a matter of coming up with the rest of the money for her I'll have her home no latter than the 20th. but if I can iy will be sooner than that. the heck with eating and paying the bills I want my bird homeLOL


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow, she is gorgeous  I can see her now, weird huh


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

You know I was looking at her pic again and it occurs to me that she has the tail of a much more mature bird. Monkey is almost 7 months now and his tail still isn't as long as the adults. Also that tell tale bend in it looks like a hen that has spent a lot of time in a nest box recently. If that is a just weaned baby that tale is exceptional. Lets hope that's all I'm seeing. Maybe she was just being a baby and didn't want to leave the nest box too soon. Is the breeder someone you know?


----------



## spike's mom (Aug 21, 2008)

she is 20 weeks old my breeder was going to keep her because she was such aexceptional baby but when she heard that I lost Spike she offered her to me. I wash 't about to say no this bird is beautiful. Like I said those pictures don't do her justice but it does give you an idea of. Justhow speciell she is I may even put her in a show just to see how she does Deb my breeder thinks that she would take the whole show. She has a few prize show birds. So she know what it takes. Mabie next summer I'll enter her.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

No Doubt! She is exceptional. How lucky for you. Can't wait 'till you get her home!


----------



## spike's mom (Aug 21, 2008)

Me either I'm on pins and needles. and trying to find ways to earn some extra money so I can get her home faster. When I finally get her home I'll take some better pictures of her she is so pretty with all those beautiful soft white pearls I can't wait Deb my breeder thinks that Bandit and her will make absolutly beautiful babies when princess (thats what I named her) grows up. I think she is a Princess in every way I think that name is quite fitting for such a sweet pretty bird.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i would jump at the chance to get her as well she is stunning


----------

